# Difference between Polk Audio TL1600 and RM6750?



## astrallite

The TL1600 appear trendier.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

30 Dollars is significant?


----------



## Magariz

They actually appear to be a replacement model. They usualy update the looks as well as some minor tweaks within the speaker. There used to be a step above the RM6750 (the RM6800 or RM6900) which I beleive is what the TL is the replacement of those not the RM6750 which were Polk's intro series into satelite speakers. The RM7200 was their higher end set that combined very sleek looks, solid speaker cabinet, and great sound.

If I had to pick, the TL looks like the right choice but would highly recomend listening to them first. They have always produced a great satelite speaker and they produce a much more vibrant and rich sound then Bose. If you can spring the extra money for the set including the subwoofer as they always match one that will help pick up the lows that the speakers miss. I would look at the RM705 set as well, they appear more like a bi-polar (not exactly) which can really fill a room with sound. There is no way to say which is better as I have not listened to either set and what I feel is good sound may be different for you. Either way Polk Audio is a great company and always has produced a speaker that provides and excellent price-to-performance ratio. Although stay far away from their Monitor series, hate to say but that is crap that they built because Circuit City was too cheap to pay for the RTi anymore. In a matter of one year we managed to blow 3 sets of fronts, 2 sets of rears, 2 centers, and countless subs that they matched to those. The Monitor series has 0 durability and the sound is very lacking when compared to the RTi's which we didn't manage to blow a single one in 4 years of heavy use.

edit : Try to actualy hold one of them, if it seems very heavy for its size then it has a solid magnet and most likely a good cabinet. Knock on the cabinet, you don't want something that sound overly hollow but rather that has some substance and mass to it. Lastly, see if one set has a air port in the back as this help them produce a "richer" sound. Polk has a nice porting system they used for YEARS a while back that worked phenominaly and the difference was night and day. Do they still use silk tweeters? Not too bright of a tweeter like Infinity's ceramic tweeter which felt like your ear drums were going to tear apart. Cannot comment on the TL2600 because I cannot find any good info or pics on them. If you can please put up a link and I will take a look for you. BTW what are you using as an amp? Do you have a sub (if so what is it)?


----------



## Domino

^ i just got class so I'll read through all that later. Thanks mate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
30 Dollars is significant?

The difference in price is nearly 150, but due to the deal the RM6750s are cheaper and wondering if this old set, which is more expensive on its own, is of better quality or would the "newer" set be better.


----------



## astrallite

With Polk it's just a cosmetic difference. They aren't exactly in the cutting edge of driver development.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrallite* 
With Polk it's just a cosmetic difference. They aren't exactly in the cutting edge of driver development.

Do you have any proof to back this up? No, so please do not comment on something you know nothing of. All polk speakers use the silk dome tweeters as it is their trademark but their woofers and mids tend to vary in materials depending on which series you are looking at. Also the internal ducting varries to produce different sounds, higher end models have a more solid cabinet while the monitors are pretty much hollow. The ammount of engineering that goes into their speakers is rather nice and I have had the chance to talk with members of their R&D team.


----------



## astrallite

I was going to respond...but seeing you have 6 reps in 383 posts...I can see it will go nowhere and would be a waste of time.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrallite* 
I was going to respond...but seeing you have 6 reps in 383 posts...I can see it will go nowhere and would be a waste of time.

LOL! So you just post something useless yet again, thank you very much for your lack on contribution to this thread. If you know so much then please share with the rest of us otherwise don't even bother to post. Really wish there was a way to silence the trolls, I would say just sneak in and break his keyboard but he most likely has spares just in case.

Sorry to the OP. If you have any doubts as to what I say then please look for a local retailer that carries more than one line of Polk Audio and listen for yourself. You will hear a difference and it is the only way you will be able to make a real choice.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrallite* 
I was going to respond...but seeing you have 6 reps in 383 posts...I can see it will go nowhere and would be a waste of time.

Oh come on dude. Every response helps my decision.

The budget is relatively low though and the only alternatives (that don't include an amp) are basic samsung, sony, etc., kits that include a blu-ray and whatnot. I'm going to be using my digital out and DTS for speakers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magariz* 
If you can please put up a link and I will take a look for you. BTW what are you using as an amp? Do you have a sub (if so what is it)?

The kit includes a sub







. Here are the respective links: TL-1600 (not on sale anymore, crap) and RM6750
They also come with an amp (basically for free). I've read reviews on it and it seems pretty decent. This will also be the site I'll be picking them up locally for.

Thanks for your input btw guys. +rep soon. I won't be able to personally hear them as I'm stuck at home doing studies. However my father is heading down to check them out and I'm just giving him a criteria on what I'm looking for.


----------



## Magariz

The TL has a bigger cabinet as well as it appears to have a front air port. The RM's don't appear to have a port (but they might have a rear one), if they do not then the TL will have a more rich round too it as the port helps the speaker move the air in the room. I prefer rear facing ports as they tend to add a bit more depth by using the wall, but both work very well and that is a very small personal taste difference. The pioneer amp will definately drive the speakers with enough power but if you ever get the chance look into a onkyo or denon. In my opinion they will produce a better sound for you and really utilize the speakers to their fullest and can be found in the same price bracket (onkyo will take less digging to find and is carried by more retailers then denon). See if the store will be able to make a deal and make a substitution on the amps for you, if they won't it will still be a good sounding system and a nice way to break into home theater on a budget while not skimping on the important parts like a HTIB will. You also might want to look into the Onkyo HTIB system that they offer. Polk actually designed the speakers and let onkyo slap their name on it. The speakers are bigger and far from aesthetically pleasing but will drive an incredible sound for the budget and have seen very few systems match it when it comes to performance/price. Make sure to pick up a set of decent cables, either the intro series from monster or belkin will do the job. You just dont want the crappy radio shack cheapo cables. Your system will sound terrible and they break incredibly easy.


----------

